# Ci siamo stupidi



## akouchino

Bonjour,

Je dois traduire un texte qui contient l'expression *ci siamo stupidi, * je vous donne tout le pragraphe :

In quella giornata Patrizia e io ci siamo stupidi che a fronte a tali pressioni così continue e verbalmente violente Marcela non ascoltasse il nostro consiglio di recarsi dalla polizia per esporre denuncia per stalking, ma si sforzasse di pacificare la situazione considerando questo il miglior bene di Armando.

D'une part je pense qu'il manque un mot après "siamo", me le confirmez-vous?

D'autre part, je doute sur a traduction de "stupidi", qui ici ne se traduit certainement pas littéralement par "stupides". J'ai pensé à "stupéfaits", "abasourdis", mais également à "impuissants" ou "désarmés"...J'ai besoin de votre avis.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, akouchino.
C'est une coquille, j'imagine. Effectivement la graphie exacte devrait être "stupi*T*i" (nous avons été stupéfaits/surpris).


----------



## akouchino

Merci ! Je ne m'attendais pas à une réponse aussi rapide ! Il ne manque rien après "siamo" ?


----------



## Necsus

Non, pourquoi tu penses ça?


----------



## akouchino

Non effectivement il ne manque rien, merci encore Necsus !


----------



## Necsus

De rien, ça a été un plaisir.


----------

